# Juice's Costume



## goodbyemailbox (Aug 10, 2010)

This is Juice Box's halloween costume


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG! :lol: Did you do this or did you buy it? That's so cute!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

HAHAHA so cuteeeeeeee


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

That is soooo adorable!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

This is the cutest thing I have ever seen!
:lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Would he be a "spiny lobster"? :lol: 
That is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute. :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

BWA-hahahah! Now THAT is beyond cute :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This costume is amazing! :mrgreen: 
I love the "spiny lobster" PJM! :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Squeeeeeaaaal* So cute!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't believe my eyes! I don't know what's cuter, the costume or the hedgie! Wait, it's the hedgie IN the costume!!! :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

This just put the biggest smile on my face!


----------

